# لايكا 407 اليكم الدليل التشغيلي المختصر



## صقر العايد (14 فبراير 2010)

هذه مشاركتي الاولى اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت


----------



## صقر العايد (16 فبراير 2010)

اكثر من 40 مشاهده ولا رد لحد الأن
 جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عاطف الحرابى (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخى موضوع جميل ومهم


----------



## garary (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
مذكرة قيمة وجميلة 
ونتمني المذيد من المواضيع المميزة


----------



## صقر العايد (16 فبراير 2010)

ان شاء الله استاذ دفع الله وعندي الكثير بعون الله لاكني في بداية طريقي استاذنا الكريم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي صقر مذكرة جميلة بالفعل 
جزيت خيرا


----------



## ماضيه (16 فبراير 2010)

جازاك الله عن فائدة قدمتها وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بسيم85 (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور كتير ... وياريت من جميع الأخوة : اللي عندو مذكرة تشغيل لأي جهاز مساحي آخر يرفعه ... رفع الله درجاتكم


----------



## abu malak (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
الله يزيدكم


----------



## المدرمين (17 فبراير 2010)

اريد منتكم المساعده في مشروع تخرجي وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء .......اريد منكم الرد بسرعه ياجماعه عشان انا محتاس في المشروع ( المثلثات -- الترافرس -- الميزانية ) اخوكم في الله --عبدالله سعد


----------



## aree_79 (18 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## صقر العايد (24 فبراير 2010)

اين الردود جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً عنا 
وغفر لك ولوالديك ولمن تحب.....................................


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

الواحد برفكت على التيودوليت ..بس موش عارف ازاى يشتغل لما يكون الجهاز توتل استيشن


----------



## bluei (26 فبراير 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المستودع (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله مذكرة اكثر من رائعة
مزيد من التقدم ان شاءالله


----------



## ezy_sh (1 مارس 2010)

*ياخي*



صقر العايد قال:


> اكثر من 40 مشاهده ولا رد لحد الأن
> جزاكم الله خير


 ياخي الكريم عندما تقوم بمساعدة اي انسان فلا تنتظر منة الرد 
لان هذا واجبنا:69:
وعلى العموم الف الف شكر وبارك اللة فيك اذا راح ترتاح:4:


----------



## ولد مصراتة (5 مارس 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## gamal010 (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور على الشرح الرااااااااااائع


----------



## ramisalama (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي
أنا بشتغل على جهاز لايكا 1800
وانا لم يسبق لي أن اعمل على أي جهاز آخر
وبعرف أنه الشغل نفس الاشي
بس مصطلحات الجهاز من جهاز لآخر بتختلف
ويا ريت اذا عندك معلومات عن اي جهاز آخر أنك تزودني فيه على ايميلي وبكون شاكر الك
[email protected]


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا صقر العايد
والى الامام


----------



## كمال الدين عبدالله (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله اخي الفاضل خير جزاء المحسنيين ووفقكم للاحسن واكثر من هذا لما فيه منفعة لاخوانك وياريت لو تتفضل علينا برفع المانيول بشكل كامل حتى يتم الاستفادو منه بشكل افضل واكمل


----------



## حسام الليبي (2 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (4 يونيو 2010)

لو عندك برنامج اللينك الخاص باللايكا اكون شاكر جدا
لو رفعتة هنا علي الملتقي 
و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م قاسم محمد (4 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر يااخي الكريم وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## salahleica (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور​


----------



## حارث البدراني (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكبارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا .وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايادي (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عماد العايد (3 أغسطس 2010)

تمنياتي للجميع بالفائده


----------



## thaher (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا نتمنى لكم التقدم الدائم اخوكم thaher


----------



## sosohoho (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## عماد العايد (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم 
وانتظروا مذكره ثانيه ان شاء الله


----------



## حارث البدراني (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير
 بارك الله فيك


----------



## صقر العايد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا بك يا مهندس حارث


----------



## المساااااح (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صقر العايد (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا اشكركم على الردود


----------



## zaks78 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس مروان سمير (3 أكتوبر 2010)

tank you


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## odwan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
مجهود رائع


----------



## صقر العايد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

odwan قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
> مجهود رائع


 
تشرفت بمرورك


----------



## sosohoho (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## الشفق الابيض (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ياخى موضوع جميل ومهم*​


----------



## سعد عبدالحميد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adel104 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو منكم أن تشرحوا لي طريقة إستخدام المستقبل (ريسيفر) في جهاز لايكا ts09 و لن أنسى جميلكم إن شاء الله .


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خير 
وجعلة فى ميزان حياتك


----------



## صقر العايد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت تحدد سؤالك


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام اليمني (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## radad2005 (13 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (13 يناير 2011)

جــــــــــــــزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز ممكن لوفي معك مــــــذكــــــــره للجي بي اس الله يوفقك


----------



## حفظ الله علي (18 يناير 2011)

مليون شكر اخي


----------



## thamer 69 (6 فبراير 2011)

Good


----------



## عزوو 89 (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك

إذا عندك مذكرة لجهاز لايكا 705 tcr ياريت ترفعها


----------



## master_2055 (7 فبراير 2011)

باراك الله فيك 
مذكرة قيمة وجميلة


----------



## moamenasd (25 يونيو 2011)

شاكر جدا


----------



## هاف مون (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي العايد على الموضوع الهام


----------



## قنيش نورالدين (1 يوليو 2011)

*باراك الله فيك 
مذكرة قيمة وجميلة 
ونتمني المذيد من المواضيع المميزة*​


----------



## zxzx_0007 (11 يوليو 2011)

الاخ العزيز شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عماد العايد (12 يوليو 2011)

حيـــــــاكم الله


----------



## حاكم المجرة (9 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## esambab (12 يناير 2012)

*لكم كل الشكر علي المجهود العظيم *


----------



## عصام الفارسي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور.. وجزاك الله الف خير


----------

